# eclipese+tomcat



## gunterrunter (7. Sep 2006)

Hallo Forum !

Habe folgendes Problem.


Wenn ich den Tomcat starten möchte bekomme ich die Meldung "The tomcat server configuration at \Server\Tomcatv5.5 server@localhost-config is missing. Check the server to errors.

Wenn ich dann dennoch ein tomcat Project mit "run on server" ausgeben möchte bekomme ich "Did not find anything to deploy to a server".
Ich habe das all in one pakte "WTP 0.7" installiert und die Tocat version 5.5.

Leider bin ich erst am Anfang meiner Eclipse-Java Laufbahn. In google habe ich zu diesen Fehlermeldungen nur in Bezug auf Linux und den Rechten etwas gefunden und da auch nichts besonders hilfreiches.
Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.
lg


----------



## EOB (7. Sep 2006)

versuchs mla mit dem sysdeo plugin...such das mal bei google. klappt bei mir 1a. aber sicher hast du nur vergessen, einen deskriptor anzulegen oder so.

gruesse


----------



## gunterrunter (7. Sep 2006)

Hallo !

Das sysdeo plugin habe ich drauf. Und das funktioniert auch. Jedoch wenn ich unter Window/show view/server die Serveranzeige aufrufe habe ich da den status stopped, obwohl ich im sysdeo plugin den server starten konnte und mir mit netstat auch port 8080 auf listen angezeigt wird. 
Allerdings wenn ich unter Window/show view/server den tomcat (wo er mir als stopped angezeigt wird) starten möchte bekomme4 ich diese fehler.


----------

